# Top 10 Fastest growing plants.



## OhioPlantedtankguy

He guys/gals what are the top 10 fastest growing plants? Especially ground cover IE plants that will carpet the bottom of the tank.


----------



## cs_gardener

For a larger tank you can plant and trim Hygrophila difformis to creep along the substrate. Hemianthus micranthemoides is also a good fast grower that will grow as a ground cover with enough light.


----------



## jazzlvr123

some of the fastest growing plants I know are:
hygrophila polysperma
wisteria
red myrio
egeria najas
parrots feather
Duckweed
water hyacinth


----------



## davemonkey

_Vallisneria americana _- super fast once it gets established (not a ground cover)


----------



## hoppycalif

Hygrophila porto velho, if you can find it, is a fast growing carpet plant. It starts out pretty slowly, but once it gets acclimated it grows rapidly. Unfortunately it will keep growing and growing, piling up on top of itself until it fills the tank, if you don't keep it pruned.


----------



## Cavan Allen

_Shinnersia rivularis_ - Mexican oak leaf 
That has got to be the fastest of them all, even under low light and without co2. The only reason it isn't used more often is because of its insane growth speed.


----------



## jazzlvr123

hoppycalif said:


> Hygrophila porto velho, if you can find it, is a fast growing carpet plant. It starts out pretty slowly, but once it gets acclimated it grows rapidly. Unfortunately it will keep growing and growing, piling up on top of itself until it fills the tank, if you don't keep it pruned.


agreed under good conditions high light/ferts/co2 It took over my 75 gallon substrate in no time at all


----------



## HeyPK

Shinnersia rivularis, the Mexican oak leaf plant can definitely grow faster than anything else I have seen.


----------



## OhioPlantedtankguy

What about fast growing Ground cover? Do all the ground cover plants need High tech set ups or can they be done Low tech,Low Light?


----------



## jazzlvr123

OhioPlantedtankguy said:


> What about fast growing Ground cover? Do all the ground cover plants need High tech set ups or can they be done Low tech,Low Light?


glosso is definitely the fastest growing ground cover i know of its a dang weed once it takes off


----------



## Cavan Allen

_Elatine triandra_:!:


----------

